# Mystery lady



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Wagner photo thread inspired me to ask: Who's the lady at the front left in this 1840 daguerreotype? According to BBC, anyway.





​


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Cosima? Just a guess.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

No cigar, sorry.


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

Mozart's widow Constanze.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Your great grandma!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Logos said:


> Mozart's widow Constanze.


Logos is both alert and correct. The photo created quite a stir when discovered.

A pepper point for Logos!


----------

